# where have all the dog guys gone



## theflyingquail (Jan 28, 2017)

would love to see your hunts and hear your stories. coonhunters rabbit hunters and squirrel hunters.


----------



## specialk (Jan 30, 2017)

they are still around....most migrated over to the facebook......


----------

